# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  extra rows in Matrix

## darkdusky

Is it possible to add extra rows in a Matrix containing blank data? 
The row group is filled from a dataset (which is filled by stored proc). e.g the row group expression is: =Fields!type.Value
My problem is the Type can be 'A','B' or 'C' in any combination eg. some rows only have 'A' and 'C'. However the user wants a consistent look to report so he wants to see rows for 'A','B' and 'C' regardless if they contain any data. But when I force extra rows in stored procedure they are not being displayed because they do not match other criteria of report eg. Year, Department etc. I am trying to modify the proc with Full Joins to include extra rows but it's getting fairly messy. 
Is there an easier way to check if =Fields!type.Value contains 'A','B' and 'C' and if not add the missing ones?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Island1

Are you stating that you are simply trying to display a row for each type grouping, empty / null or not?

Thanks.

Bill

----------


## darkdusky

Yes. It was to mimic an Excel Report in format:
Day......Group......Result
Mon.......A............1
Mon.......B............0
Mon.......C............3

In above example the 'B' row would not display as there was no result rather than a zero.
I took advice from another forum that this was not possible in Matrix so I put a UNION Select ..... into the stored procedure.

----------


## Island1

Sounds like a reasonable approach for a relational scenario ...  Thanks for posting your findings, so that others might benefit ...

Bill

----------

